# Air conditioning



## tvdxer

Now that summer is upon those of us in the northern hemisphere (most of us), how to deal with the heat is becoming an issue.  Air conditioning, of course, is the answer for many.  So here are some questions about that:

1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned?  Only some?  Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling?

2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned?

3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)?

4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homss?​
 Moderator edit:  Please use these ideas as a jumpstart to discussion, not as a simple survey.


----------



## fenixpollo

I live in the Sonoran desert.  Between May and September, the daily high temperature is at least 100F/38C.  When it reaches 115F/46C, people start dehydrating and suffering from heat stroke.  

_1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned?  Only some?  Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling?
_Only the poorest of the poor cannot afford it.  A small percentage of homes use an evaporative cooler instead of/in addition to air conditioning.  Only in the oldest and/or poorest of homes might have indivudual units; central cooling is most common.

_2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned?
_Few businesses could survive without it, except for cemetaries and drive-in movie theaters.  All cars are sold with a/c as a standard feature -- not an accessory.

_3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)?
_Just the opposite.  It's amazing to imagine how people lived here before A/C.  Pre-a/c homes had sleeping porches, which were patios covered in mosquito netting.  People would sleep outside, essentially, because it is so hot for half the year.

_4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homes?  
_Costs are high, but the costs of not having a/c are unthinkable.


----------



## panjabigator

Here in Florida, Im going to step out on a limb and say 99.9% of everyone and there mother has air conditioning.  We use it even in november, and sometimes in December and January.  It is a must, and I personally cannot tolerate the the house being above 80F (I dont know my celcius)!  

I have only been to India twice, and I think my assumptions are pretty much right.
1.  I'd say that in the city, air conditioning is catching on...probably only with the rich and middle class though.  I doubt the rest of the population has it.
2.  Im going to say that office buildings should have it, but AC costs may be to high for the local vender.
3.  I dont think so, but Indians have some weird superstition about almost everything!
4)  Yes.


----------



## moirag

tvdxer said:
			
		

> Now that summer is upon those of us in the northern hemisphere (most of us), how to deal with the heat is becoming an issue. Air conditioning, of course, is the answer for many. So here are some questions about that:​
> 
> 1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned? Only some? Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling?​
> 2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned?​
> 3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)?​
> 4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homss?​


 In Spain, especially central Spain, we get very high temperatures in summer. Here we get about 4 months over 30ºC most days,  including one to two months of 35 or over and one to two weeks of over 40ºC. Air conditioning is becoming increasingly common and is incorporated into many new flats.
In that case you have no option , it´s there, but of course you can choose whether to use it or not.  People who live in houses can choose whether or not to install it. Despite the common stereotypes of Spain, the north is more similar in climate and countryside to Britain or Ireland - bagpipes included - and I don´t think they need or use a/c much. As for shops etc. I think they had it even in the North of England when I was a kid. Large offices and public buildings here have it, but not schools - both teachers and kids suffer a lot in May/June. Rumour has it that the EU want to standardise school holidays, which would mean a lot of heat or more air-conditioning for those extra 6 weeks.

I hate the heat and now have air-conditioning in my house. However, I admit to feeling guilty about using it, contributing to global warming etc.
The spread of a/c has certainly contributed to a huge surge in the  consumption of electricity in Spain...and then we all complain about nuclear reactors.  Maybe some of it is in our hands.


----------



## diegodbs

1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned? Only some? Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling? Maybe 30% have are air-conditioned. Individual AC units.

2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned? Almost all of them except perhaps some small shops and bars.

3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)? No.

4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homss? No.

I live in Madrid, and it is only in July-August when temperatures can reach 35-40ºC. During the rest of the year no air-conditioning system is necessary.


----------



## charlie2

tvdxer said:
			
		

> [...]
> 1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned? Only some? Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling?​
> 2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned?​
> 3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)?​
> 4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homss?​


1. I believe every home in my area is air-conditioned. In fact, I'll be surprised not to find in any given apartment a space for you to install an air-conditioner. Whether you decide to switch it on is another matter. Individual air-conditioning units are more popular, I think.
2.Yes. Many schools are air-conditioned too.
3.I don't think so.
4.Yes, to a certain extent, I guess. That's why I said having an air-conditioner is one thing, switching it on is another.
In summer, it is usually over 30 degrees Celsius in Hongkong.


----------



## Auryn

Air conditioning isn't exactly a life-saving requirement in the UK... 

Modern office buildings and shops will have it but not private homes, unless it's some swanky new apartment. Many people live in Victorian houses which tend to stay cool even in summer anyway. The weather is pretty hot at the moment but you'd never know it in my South facing sitting-room. And that's with the patio doors open!


----------



## danielfranco

1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned?  Only some?  Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling?

Most homes have HVAC (Heat, Vent, Air Conditioning) units: Dallas is the kind of city that gets you over 100 days a year of 100 degrees F, or higher (the highest temperature I've seen in ten years is 115), and brief but intense winters (several days of single digit temps with below zero wind chill).

2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned?

Only the very old and quaint stores do not. Most everything else does.

3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)?

Most hispanics I've known in these region of the country think that colds and the flu start because of the temp differential between indoors and outdoors. Most other people I've known do not.

4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homes?

Nope, people do without other things in order to pay their electric bill (I'd guess we'd average about $150+ a month on our homes' electricity).

HOWEVER, I remember growing up in Mexico City (about 9 months of 70 degree weather), and very few places had AC. Heck, you had to really search for places to sell you soft drinks out of coolers, for crying out loud!
Things may have changed in the last 20 years I haven't been there, though!!​


----------



## Etcetera

1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned? Only some? Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling?
Don't know . We just open all windows, and it helps. 
But in St. Petersburg air-cooling isn't a real necessity, because summers here usually aren't hot. What we really need sometimes in summer is heating.  
 

2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned?
If they were built as commercial/business building, they are. If not... Well, individual AC units may be used.

3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)?
Some people are sure air-conditioning (as well as open windows) may lead (and often leads!) to catching cold. They're rather few, thank God.

4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homss?
Energy doesn't cost much in Russia. Last month, for example, I had to pay some $10 - and my family uses a lot of electric devices.


----------



## maxiogee

In Ireland we do not really need it.
That however does not stop me worrying about the lengths to which some people will go to make any place habitable.
What does it cost to run these air-conditioning units? Not just in terms of power-charges but also in terms of global warming and carbon emissions? 
It strikes me as a bit odd that someone should require central heating in winter and air-conditioning in summer —> if the place you live is that inhospitable, go somewhere else!


----------



## natasha2000

I hate air conditioning...

And yes, I do have a predjudice about it, but I don't think it a predjudice, since I am REALLY COLD during 8 hours per day! It is hot outside, but I cannot go to my work in sandals or in short sleeve. PEople just go so crazy about cooling themselves that they exagerate. And i hate entering the shops with barbaricaly high airconditioning, that you just might have a heat shock when changing the temperatures of outside and inside... And I did catch cold and my back was stiffed because I had to stand in a pharmacy for half an hour beneth the airconditioner which was directed directly to me and other people waiting in the line. People are crazy! If outside is 39degrees, I do underastan if you condition your room to 22-25 degrees, but most of people put it on 15 grades! I really do not find this normal...

Other questions are already answered by other Spanish foreros...
And in Serbia... It's the same. A lot of offices do have air conditioning. It is not yet the usual custom to have it at home, but I think things are changing... Electricity is not expensive, it's like Etcetera said for Russia, but then, everything is relative... 10 dollars is not the same for Wester Europian average salary and for Russian or Serbian one... But anyway, I think that in general, Etcetera is right, electricity IS cheaper there than here. In Serbia, there is no such thing as GAS in private homes, we have all electrical domestic appliances, and we still usually don't have any problem to pay it...


----------



## Etcetera

I guess attitude towards air-cooling also depends on what is considered to normal temperature. Every person has their own idea of that. For me, 15 degrees are just excellent. If the temperature is higher, I start to dream about moving to Antarctica. 
BTW, domestic appliances seem to be yet another topic to discuss...


----------



## moirag

maxiogee said:
			
		

> In Ireland we do not really need it.
> That however does not stop me worrying about the lengths to which some people will go to make any place habitable.
> What does it cost to run these air-conditioning units? Not just in terms of power-charges but also in terms of global warming and carbon emissions?
> It strikes me as a bit odd that someone should require central heating in winter and air-conditioning in summer —> if the place you live is that inhospitable, go somewhere else!


I agree with you and, as I said, I feel guilty about the air conditioning but on the other hand, I lived here nearly 10 years without it and for 3 months really could barely survive. That´s a quarter of your life you are only working and flaking out on the settee. Probably I am particularly sensitive to the heat, but everyone here moans about how you can´t sleep for a couple of months every year.
Here in Central Spain, winter temperatures are fairly similar to  Britain so, yes, you need heating, too. However, I think - sorry, I know - I use much less central heating than I would if I lived in Britain, where it is used most of the year. Here I probably use the heating from  the end of Oct/ beg. Nov to March/April. And it is not my experience that shops put the temperature to 15º. I think 25 is more usual. In mid-summer in my house, despite having a good system, it is unusual for it to get lower than that. And yes, people do believe it gives you a cold and if you sit under the thingy you get cricks in your neck, etc. A/C is also in virtually all new cars now. My car is ancient, and I can´t tell you how much I dread driving in summer.


----------



## natasha2000

moirag said:
			
		

> I agree with you and, as I said, I feel guilty about the air conditioning but on the other hand, I lived here nearly 10 years without it and for 3 months really could barely survive. That´s a quarter of your life you are only working and flaking out on the settee. Probably I am particularly sensitive to the heat, but everyone here moans about how you can´t sleep for a couple of months every year.
> Here in Central Spain, winter temperatures are fairly similar to Britain so, yes, you need heating, too. However, I think - sorry, I know - I use much less central heating than I would if I lived in Britain, where it is used most of the year. Here I probably use the heating from the end of Oct/ beg. Nov to March/April. And it is not my experience that shops put the temperature to 15º. I think 25 is more usual. In mid-summer in my house, despite having a good system, it is unusual for it to get lower than that. And yes, people do believe it gives you a cold and if you sit under the thingy you get cricks in your neck, etc. A/C is also in virtually all new cars now. My car is ancient, and I can´t tell you how much I dread driving in summer.


 
Ah, Moira, I wish the pharmacy where I got my muscles all stiffed had had  the airconditioning on 25ºC! Of course, not all shops are so exagerated, but a number of them, yes. I am not against aircoditioning, and it is more than welcome when it is needed (as well as heating, too), but if only people weren't so exagerated... At my work, we have constant fight because some of my colleagues always put airconditioning on 15ºC, even when it is really not necessary. For example with the temperature outside of 25-26ºC you really do not need air conditioning...


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And putting on my special air-conditioned mod hat .......

A survey about the pros/cons/affordability and who-has-what in respect to air conditioning is not a cultural discussion.  Please remember that we are trying to avoid threads that become nothing more than lists.

I closed this thread temporarily, pending discussion with other members of the mod. squad.  It is now open again for business, but some posts have been deleted because they were lists rather than discussion.  Posts that promote discussion and stimulate debate - _not _lists of who has what - are welcome.  


Chaska Ñawi
Moderator


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

danielfranco said:
			
		

> 1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned? Only some? Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling?​
> 
> Most homes have HVAC (Heat, Vent, Air Conditioning) units: Dallas is the kind of city that gets you over 100 days a year of 100 degrees F, or higher (the highest temperature I've seen in ten years is 115), and brief but intense winters (several days of single digit temps with below zero wind chill).​
> 2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned?​
> Only the very old and quaint stores do not. Most everything else does.​
> 3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)?​
> Most hispanics I've known in these region of the country think that colds and the flu start because of the temp differential between indoors and outdoors. Most other people I've known do not.​
> 4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homes?​
> Nope, people do without other things in order to pay their electric bill (I'd guess we'd average about $150+ a month on our homes' electricity).​
> HOWEVER, I remember growing up in Mexico City (about 9 months of 70 degree weather), and very few places had AC. Heck, you had to really search for places to sell you soft drinks out of coolers, for crying out loud!
> Things may have changed in the last 20 years I haven't been there, though!!​


 
It is still the same thing. Business do have AC but not in homes. I have been in very poor houses, very rich houses and they do not have it. In the summer fans can be used but that is all.


----------



## moirag

It seems to me that there are a lot of deleted things here. I honestly think this is no less valid a discussion than many others under this umbrella of "cultural". I was rather taken aback by Chaska´s reaction. I would have thought that climate is certainly a cultural influence.


----------



## Fernando

diegodbs said:
			
		

> 1) Are most homes in your area air-conditioned? Only some? Do they tend to use individual AC units or central cooling? Maybe 30% have are air-conditioned. Individual AC units.
> 2) Are most commercial / business buildings air-conditioned? Almost all of them except perhaps some small shops and bars.
> 3) Do people have superstitions against air-conditioning (e.g. "catching a draft" in Italy)? No.
> 4) Do high energy costs forbid air conditioning private homss? No.
> 
> I live in Madrid, and it is only in July-August when temperatures can reach 35-40ºC. During the rest of the year no air-conditioning system is necessary.



I am glad to say that I will be in the 30% group from the next week.

I would extend the necessity for AC from June to September (both included).


----------



## danielfranco

maxiogee said:
			
		

> It strikes me as a bit odd that someone should require central heating in winter and air-conditioning in summer —> if the place you live is that inhospitable, go somewhere else!



Did I mention that here we live in the edge of "tornado alley" (but hardly anyone has a basement or a shelter, and we still have many trailer home parks)? Also, this is a major flash-flood area, and many people have to pay extra mortgage insurance against flood damage. And, in a decidedly brain-twisting fashion, this is also a drought area often. What? Don't like Texas weather? Just give it a minute... It'll be different then!!!!


----------



## Fernando

maxiogee said:
			
		

> It strikes me as a bit odd that someone should require central heating in winter and air-conditioning in summer —> if the place you live is that inhospitable, go somewhere else!



 It is called "continental climate". I understand that Ireland is not the case, but in center Spain we say we have "nueve meses de invierno y tres de infierno" (nine months winter, three months hell).

In Madrid it freezes from Dec to Feb and we have temperatures over 30º C from first days of June to last days of September. I do not care very much about global warming if my personal warming is over 40ºC. Thousands of people died in France during the last heat wave because they did not have AC. I am ready to restraint other sources of energy spending (my car is comparatively small, as an example) to maintain my AC.


----------



## natasha2000

maxiogee said:
			
		

> It strikes me as a bit odd that someone should require central heating in winter and air-conditioning in summer —> if the place you live is that inhospitable, go somewhere else!


 
I did...   But it is still cold in winter and hot in summer....

Belgrade, Serbia - winters with a lot of snow and ice, the temperature can go down to -20ºC. Average winter temperature is about -10ºC. When we have 0º we celebrate. Summers, very hot, with average temperature about 36ºC, butr there were days with 40ºC.

Barcelona, Spain - winters about 6-10ºC, but with a lot of humidity, so the sensation is as if it is under zero. Floors are ceramics and not wooden as in Serbia, therefore, which also favors the coldness sensation. It is cold, believe me! It's just three months Dec. Jan. Feb. but it is cold. And in summer, 32ºC is average, even though it can reach 36ºC but because of the humidity, the sensation is much higher....

So, where am I supposed to go? To Canary Islands, maybe, but then, it is not just pack your bags and go....


----------



## Etcetera

There's no perfection on the Earth, and besides, there are very few places which can be called 'hospitable'. Imagine what it will be like if all the people will move to these places!


----------



## panjabigator

I understand Fernando 110%.  Florida is rediculously hot, and I cannot stand it, so it is inhospitable for me...but my family lives here and I cannot leave them...and they do not like the cold (damn it!).


----------



## ArtemisTwo

I live in Southern California, a place which developed largely due to its wonderful year-round climate. Nevertheless, virtually all homes and businesses, and most apartments have air-conditioning, except, perhaps, those closest to the ocean.

When I was buying my home 20 years ago at what seemed, at the time, a perfectly extortionate price, I chided the realtor that it didn't have air conditioning, despite the price. He, a third-generation resident of the community, said to me, at least half-seriously, that "real Pasadenans didn't _have_ air conditioning..." Put me in my place, I can tell you! It wasn't until the furnace died some years later that I finally put in air conditioning, which I rarely use, as it turns out.


----------



## Honour

in turkey, air-conditioning (iklimlendirme) is especially common in workplaces but not in houses in northern and inner reigons. But in southern regions, almost every building has an air condition (klima/iklimlendirici). Extra cost of air conditioning does not much affect electric bills. Some people, believes that air conditioning is bad for health. first of all, one may catch cold because of it. In addition, bacteria formed in humid (i mean wet) filters may cause some lung diseases. Lastly, they prevent air circulation and we cannot have fresh air when they are running. In my opion, they are very useful machines but should be used only when the weather is really hot.


----------

